# Getting scammed on Craigslist



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Does this sound like a *"scam waiting to happen"*, to anyone else ?
I'm selling a jointer on Craigslist , and this woman sent me an email wanting to know if it was still available.
I replied , yes, and then today she sent me this oddball email.
Hasn't been able to send me her phone number yet , or call me , as she has my phone number already.
Claims to be a Marine with a busy schedule !
Here it is ;

Thanks you for the response according to the description,am okay with
the price and the condition pasted on cl. I am ready to make instant
purchase.My mode of payment would be in CERTIFIED CHECK and i will
arrange for a local pick up as soon as you get the check, because that
is the only inconvenient means for me and due to my work frame i can
not be able to get there and i promise everything will go smoothly.I
really wish to be there to check out the item but i don't have chance
cause am very busy person *(US MARINE)*. 
Concerning the pick up, i will
arrange for it after you receive the payment and it clears… Pls get
back to me with below info so that i can proceed with the payment
immediately if you are selling to me.

Full Name:
Address: Not P.O.BOX
City:
Stateostal Code:
Total amount for the item
Phone Number: That i can send text

And as soon as this is provided, the payment will be overnight to you
and i will let you know when its mailed out. Thanks and i hope we
handle this in good faith while waiting to hear from you. i will add
an additional $30 so that you can hold it for me till the check reach
you.
Best Regards

On 6/6/12, wrote:
> Yes sara , it is. I just got your email now (10:15pm) , but you can call me
> up until 11pm tonight , or anytime after 3pm tomorrow.
> Thank you
> Len
> 413
>
>--- Original Message---
> From: "sara Leigey" <mtmarturkey4>
> To: [email protected]
> Sent: Wednesday, June 6, 2012 11:24:23 AM
> Subject: RIDGID 6"jointer - $350 (westfield)
>
> * CRAIGSLIST ADVISORY-- AVOID SCAMS BY DEALING LOCALLY
> * Avoid: wiring money, cross-border deals, work-at-home
> * Beware: cashier checks, money orders, escrow, shipping
> * More Info: http://www.craigslist.org/about/scams
>
>-
>
> It's still for sale?
>
>
>------------------------------------


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah, it is a scam. I can believe a woman is a Marine but not one that uses such lingo. The extra cash line is always a dead giveaway. Along with phrases like "hope we handle this in good faith…"


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Be very careful. I stopped shopping there and EBAY because of bogus attempts to defraud.


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

I agree with David. It is worded like an overseas scam. I would cut contact on this one for sure.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Ditto on all the above….. I would back away as soon as possible !!!!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

oh COOL - an extra $30 !!!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Odd thing about forged cashiers' checks-They will clear your bank for a time, then get yanked back with fees once the forgery is discovered.

A common scam is to send too much money and have you not only send the product, but the difference in money. Then you are out your product and your cash and your bank fees.

As the warnings boldly state: deal locally, avoid cashiers checks and money orders.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

A scam for sure, and a dirty one too. Using the false pretence of a marine … Dbag in my book.


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

This looks surprisingly similar wouldn't you think?

http://craigslistscammer.blogspot.com/2009/03/chris-bond-uses-others-email-addresses.html


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

They even sent me a check once for 3500 gave it to my bank to deal with written from a bank that closed years before.all scammers


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for confirming my thoughts , guys…I've never met an uneducated "US Marine" , and this email is like so many others I've received over the years. 
I can't believe that people still fall for them with all of the warnings out there. 
I think I'll reply to "her" with a very heart felt , loud and clear ….. [email protected]@K OFF !! LOL

*Take care my friends : )*


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Almost certainly a scam. The poor grammer in the email is a big red flag for me.


----------



## KenFitz (May 21, 2007)

Hi Len,

Definately a scam. In downsizing we put a lot of things on Craigslist instead of heaving it. Got a number of these emails and reported them to Craigslist. They will block these creeps.


----------



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

Ya…... cash it at your bank so they can get your checking acct. # . Look at the email properties and you can see the sending I.P address which will probably be nigeria or russia. If you email them back they now have your email for spamming all your friends from your contacts list. Good luck


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

While most likely a scam, I must admit, if poor grammar was all it took to flag a Craigslist ad as a scam, then 95% of all craigslist posts are scams…


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

S C A M !


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

*dbhost*, you must've missed the part about paying with a cashiers check, not meeting in person to pick up and paying more than the agreed amount. These are all tell tales of a scam. Poor grammer just speaks to a non-native speaker-probably from a non-extradition country. ;-D


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

It's not just the poor grammar, it's the missing words that indicates a scam. "but I don't have chance". Often from overseas asian countries.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Aw come on guys… just a workin' girl trying to get some tools… she's defending our country as a Marine…
you are all so skeptical. (laughing!!).
I don't like to do business on CL anymore… too many scammers and too much trouble.
Too bad as it was a nice site.


----------



## mikema (Apr 27, 2011)

I had a co-worker receive a very similar scam to this. Always a little sob stories, and always extra money held in "good faith" Many banks have gotten wise to these scams and won't blindly accept the fake checks, but they still can get through.

I have both bought and sold tools on craigslist without any problem. Just use common sense, and if it doesn't feel right, it probably isn't.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

SYeah, it is a scam. It seems like any time I post something on craigs list any more I get these emails saying about the same thing. What I do now is just but my phone number and check the button not to display an email link. Realy sucks so I don't use Craigs list any more.


----------



## cturke3 (Jun 7, 2012)

I just got the SAME EXACT RESPONSE from this person regarding an item I'm selling!!!
I'm not responding to it. So glad I researched her before I gave any more information!!!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yup, I got the same crap more than once. Don't fall for any o that nonsense


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Here we go again with another email scam , but from the UK this time : (*

Hello,

Am Bardy Cole, i just go through your advert on Craigslist and i would love to but please kindly email me if it's still available for sell so we can make arrangment for payment and pickup.

Thanks

Waiting to read back from you.(Bardy Cole)

*Hmmmm , I wonder how much it would cost for freight to send him my Powermatic 54A long bed jointer ? LOL*


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Sounds lie an overseas scam using phony checks. I sold a lathe on there once to a lady and was sent a check for over twice the amount that came from a third party whom I never talked to. I called hear and asked if she knew this person and she said it was from someone that owed her money and to return the excess to her. That is the basic scam routine!
I had called the bank in Texas where the check was drawn on and they said it was a phony. I wrote her that and that I had filed a claim with the FBI ( which I had) and would she give me her name and address.
I never heard from her again. I still have the $4800 check!

One bit of advice on Craigslist. Always click that little box that says something like you do not want to receive E mails about you product. You have to put a name and phone number for contact only. That way the scammers cannot reply on E mail and they would never call with that scam- many are out of the country.

..................Jim


----------



## Birks (Apr 18, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Got a couple more from two "different" people wanting to "trade" for some items from Ebay on the same day , only minutes apart. 
I guess the new phrase should be *Seller Beware !* , instead of Buyer ….got to love it.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

If there was any reasonable change this was legit, wouldn't a marine have a base/APO/FPO address? That would be easy enough to verify.. (sorry to drag this up from 5 days of inactivity!)


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

No problem , Sstretch…..this is just an informative post , and comments are welcome at any time : )


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

What caught my attention is she made no specific mention about the item you're selling. In other words, a generic reply that she (they?) can send to anybody selling anything. Yup… scam.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Just for the archives, these scams are quite dangerous. *These scammers do not want your item, they want your identity. Please read below!* A big portion of my job is IT security and I/we deal with this a lot These people are not trying to scam you out of whatever you are selling. They are trying to steal your identity. You will never get a check; real or phony, and they do not want your item at all. They are fishing for your information. Here is how it goes, and I have seen this play out many times with disastrous consequences:

1. They want your full name, address, and working phone number to send you some form of payment
2. You provide it (you are already 60% screwed at this step alone)
3. you get an email claiming something about a problem with international mail, or their bank won't comply
4. You are asked to set up an ACH or wire transfer and they need your routing number and account number
5. You never hear from them again

What most people assume is they want your bank account info to steal your money. Thanks to bank security regualtions, that is next to impossible. Go to a foreign country and try to use your debit card. Your transaction will be declined and within a few minutes your phone will ring, on the other end will be your bank trying to find out why someone is using your card in a foreign country.

What you essentially did is give them all the information they need to secure your social security number. With that, they are going to take out payday loans, super high interest credit cards from shady banks, and a list of other things. You won't even find out until you get calls from debt collectors a few months later.

A few good rules for Craigslist (or any online market place that is similar)
1 - never respond to a "Do you still have this?" email. It's a robot seeing if you will respond then grab your email address
2 - Never respond to someone who doesn't reference the item your are selling
3 - In addition, never respond to someone who mentions the item EXACTLY (word for word) as you have it in the description
4 - Never respond to well worded,lengthy, but broken English responses. I am not discriminating against anyone, however these are almost always scams. A lot of times people reply on mobile devices and you get "text speak". That is a lot different than a long drawn out broken English response as posted above. In addition, legitimate people are not going to respond to a CL post with their life's story.

Edit - if you have provided people on CL with any of the info I listed above, I strongly urge you to pull a copy of your credit report.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello, Mr Original Poster. Is jointer still sale? I am very interest in item, but I am in Africa on missionary work. I have inherit property in United States. If you will watch property and I send cashier check for jointer, you be happy, I write you half cash of property sale. Please reply if interest with following :

Name
Address
Birth Date
Social Security Number
Bank Account Number and Routing Number
Bank Account Number and Routing Number of 3 friends
Hours When You Are Not Home
Ham Sandwich


----------



## Rxmpo (Feb 23, 2008)

Cash is King…


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*BinghamtonEd*….thanks , I needed a good laugh today : )


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*There's no end to these morons !*
Third one this week : (

Thanks for your prompt response,i really appreciate it.
I believe the price is perfect for me and i will be making the shipping 
arrangement myself.you will be receiving your payment through a check 
which my client will send to you immediately i have the required details.
Let your details include.
Full Name to be on the check,full physical address to mail the check 
to,Zip Code,
home & cell phone to contact You.
Please,be aware that the amount on the check is more than your asking 
price.the excess amount is for the (Shipping).you are to send my shipper 
the excess amount when you receive the check.I will be happy if my offer 
is granted.

Hope to read from you soon.

Jesse.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

"Thanks you for the response according to the description,am okay with
the price and the condition pasted on cl. I am ready to make instant
purchase.My mode of payment would be in CERTIFIED CHECK and i will
arrange for a local pick up as soon as you get the check, because that
is the only inconvenient means for me and due to my work frame i can
not be able to get there and i promise everything will go smoothly.I
really wish to be there to check out the item but i don't have chance
cause am very busy person (US MARINE). 
Concerning the pick up, i will
arrange for it after you receive the payment and it clears… Pls get
back to me with below info so that i can proceed with the payment
immediately if you are selling to me."


= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = *

I have seen almost the EXACT reply to a listing…
When I demanded Cash upon pickup, I never heard from him again…

Yes, DO NOT FALL for that stuff…

Demand Cash… Period… Before delivery!


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

RUN, run away, do not look back.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

No phone number as requested in my CL ad , no response back from me….


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Yet another total moron !*
_I'm glad that is still available for sell and I'll make a quick
purchase for this, but I will not be able to come and look at it,
because am out of town right now. Payment will be made through
certified business check and you don't have to worry about the
shipment, because i will hire a shipper for the pickup. I know there
are lots of dirty pool online, therefore I would absolutely wait for
the check to clear at your bank before we set up with the shipment
plan. So if you are interested in selling this item to me, provide me
the payee name and contact address, with your phone number, for me to
mail the check to you.

Roland Robin
1413 Randol Crossing Ln
Fort Worth, TX 76120

On 7/7/12,


Code:


comcast.net <@comcast.net> wrote:
> I guess you missed this part of the ad......
>
> INCLUDE YOUR PHONE NUMBER WHEN REPLYING TO THIS LISTING.
>

@


Code:


 No Phone # = NO Response to your emails

@@
>> Thank the Idiotic Spammers and Douche Bag Scammers.<
> Which one are you ?
>
>
>--- Original Message---
> From: "Roland Robin" <xowaako>
> To: [email protected]
> Sent: Saturday, July 7, 2012 4:34:14 AM
> Subject: POWERMATIC JOINTER - $625 (01085)
>
> * CRAIGSLIST ADVISORY-- AVOID SCAMS BY DEALING LOCALLY
> * Avoid: wiring money, cross-border deals, work-at-home
> * Beware: cashier checks, money orders, escrow, shipping
> * More Info: http://www.craigslist.org/about/scams
>
>
>
>
> Am very interested, do you still have it? let me know asap.
>
> This message was remailed to you via: [email protected]
> If this email is a scam or spam please flag it now:
> http://www.craigslist.org/flag/20120707083415UElaiQ7I4RGadhcSsoYkgQ
>_


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Dusty, I suggest you stay out of the dirty pool online. Don't know what that is, but it sounds nasty.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*LMAO , Ed : )*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Cash is King… from one hand to another hand… stick to it… No exceptions…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*because that is the only inconvenient means for me.*
I always go that route, lol


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

It's sad that folks fall for these tactics.


----------



## doughan (Apr 22, 2011)

I sold a faceting machine on ebay and they wanted me to send it to an adress not listed on their pay pal account…...don't do it…..i didn't but have heard that bif you ship anywhere but the pay pal adress they won't pay you.I shipped to the original adress,got the money released and saw the same machine up for sale the next week…it sold for 200 less then they paid for it…hahahahaha
only ship to the adress they have on pay pal….and get it delivered with signiture conformation aka registered


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

The dead giveaway with these scams are..the fact that they will arrange for pickup..they don't want you to ship it..the obvious translated text…and the certified check thing….all huge red flags…Whenever I sell on C/L I always state…In person, cash and carry transactions ONLY..no checks, no shipper pick ups…


----------



## rockindavan (Mar 8, 2011)

This last summer I was looking for a car and came across a good deal on a jeep. This is the emails that followed…

Me>> 
My name is Chris, and I was wondering if there was a convenient time for me to look at your Jeep. You can call me at (608) 516-2984, thanks

"Diane">>
Hi,
Thank you for contacting me about my 1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee that I have for sale. This SUV is in great shape (89,699 miles,vin# 1J4FX48S5WC337199, Body type: SUV,Engine: 4.0L I6, Automatic Transmission). I'm the original owner. It has no damage, no scratches or dents, no hidden defects. It is in immaculate condition, meticulously maintained and hasn't been involved in any accident…I do have the title, clear, under my name. Non-smoker.My husband and I divorced last year, after the divorce I was awarded the SUV, I don't need it and that's why I'm selling it so cheap.The total price is $1,800 including delivery and handling. It is located in Indianapolis, IN. I recently moved here after I divorced.

We can use eBay protection program for our safety and for payment I prefer to use a eBay's buyer protection plan. The financial part will be managed by them. Which means that you will have 10 days inspection period before committing to buy the vehicle, a refund policy is included. The deal will go strictly according to eBay rules and policy. There are no other costs on this transaction through eBay. Let me know if you want to buy it.

Regards,
Diane

Me>> 
That is a crazy coincidence!..I will be in Muncie, IN this weekend visiting family. I would be paying in cash. Is there any way to drop the price down to $1600 since you wont have to ship the car?
Thanks,

"Diane">>
Hi,
I told you before that i`m very busy right now…my daughter is in hospital so I can't meet in person with you so this is the reason why I chose to sell my car on internet,i hope you understand.So let`s make it through eBay to skip all that hassle,all you have to do is to send me your full name and address so eBay can complete the invoice onto your name and send it to you by email.Don`t worry in case you won`t like this transaction you can cancel it whenever you want and you will be charged with nothing.
Thanks!

Me>>
Im sorry to hear about your daughter, but I would really like to see the car, I will only be about an hour away, and I promise I will only take 10 minutes of your time. I can stop by anytime this weekend.Thank you,

"Diane">>
Hi,
In order to buy my car you have to make the payment to eBay,they will hold your funds until you receive the car and you inspect it,after that,in case you won`t like it you can send it back on my cost and eBay will send all your money back.If you decide to keep you have to announce eBay,and they will release the funds to me.You will get the car with all the paperwork and the bill of sale which will be already signed and notarized onto your name.Send me your full name and address so eBay can complete the invoice onto your name and send it to you by email.Don`t worry in case you won`t like this transaction you can cancel it whenever you want and you will be charged with nothing.

Me>>
I haven't heard back from you and I'm assuming you are playing hard ball. I will send you the money, just email me your account number for transfer and social security number for verification. Also I would like a picture of the jeep with todays newspaper so I know it is still live and well.

"Diane">>
I am sorry but I need the money now and this is the only way to have it.
Let me know if you are agree to pay in full amount.
Thanks!

Me>>
I told you before ebay wont allow me to receive payments. Just western union me the funds and the car will be sent to your location.

"Diane">>
Don't worry for this .I am waiting your details so I can start this process
Thanks!

Me>>
I will agree to pay the full amount..but in return I want a full tank of gas, the car detailed and your first born.

Didn't hear back after that. After the first email I was almost certain it was a scam so I played along to see what their moves were. I looked up the VIN and it was on CL in a few places around the US. All in all it was some amusement for a couple of days.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

It is a SCAM. It is just too good to be true. Our military personnel aren't that well pay. It is hard for me to imagine a marine throwing $30.00 away.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*rockindavin* , same thing happened to my buddy , except that "her" story was that the Jeep belonged to her son , who was killed in a separate vehicle accident…...the Jeep was a constant reminder of him , and she just had to get it out of her yard….which ended up being ebay's yard…LOL


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*I can't wait to sell this jointer so I can get rid of these morons ! LOL*

I understand the present condition as started in the advert and i'm okay with the asking price, i will not be able to come to look at it due to the long distant and the easiest way for me to make the payment is through Google Checkout checkout.google.com and I'll take care of the pickup and delivery when the payment has been made by my mover, provide me your name, address, city, state, zip code with your phone number for the mover to calculate the cost of the shipment and your google checkout email account for me to make the payment.

Thanks
Steven Edwards
5800 Techni Center Dr
Austin,TX 78721
(910) 764-8328
From: "Steven Edwards" <edwardsstevenj>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Sunday, July 15, 2012 7:17:11 PM
Subject: POWERMATIC JOINTER

-
Is your item is still available for sale

Steven Edwards

This message was remailed to you via: [email protected]
If this email is a scam or spam please flag it now:
http://www.craigslist.org/flag/20120715231714RmFWNtPO4RGFp51ylUcQ4Q


----------



## CPT_Mike (Jul 21, 2012)

My daughter showed me an email from a "sara leigey" that was verbatim to the emails some of you have posted here. Unfortunately, she didn't recognize the scam right away and gave her name, phone, and home address.

Recommendations on any precautionary measures I should have her take now?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*sara leigey* was also one of the idiots that tried to scam me…She really gets around !


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

CPT_Mike -
Have her read this.

The first step would be to put a fraud alert on her credit records. Good luck!

Oh also take note of another problem which would not be covered by credit alerts: hijacked email accounts

That happened to me. My friends and family started to get email messages asking them to send money as I lost my wallet in a foreign country and had to get home. Fortunately, it never went further than that as I caught it quickly and took immediate action. But it could have been a costly and embarrassing incident.


----------



## Stylin71 (Aug 1, 2012)

I called the bank listed on the check they told me it was a fraud acct. thank God I checked, my bank is turning it along with the emails over to the police. I text her told her she should be ashamed of herself posing as a Marine and stealing peoples money!!!


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Is that buyer from Nigeria?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*RULE #1: Always get/give CASH.*


----------



## Kays (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah its a scam i just got the same thing from my post


----------



## rmurakami (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow, check this out folks.

sara Leigey [email protected] via craigslist.org

Nov 9 (1 day ago)

to wd8xz-33959808.
-
Do you still have it for sale

...and then, i get this.

lissette Leigey [email protected]

8:02 PM (1 hour ago)

to me
Thanks you for the response according to the description,am okay with
the price and the condition pasted on cl. I am ready to make instant
purchase.My mode of payment would be in CERTIFIED CHECK and i will
arrange for a local pick up as soon as you get the check, because that
is the only inconvenient means for me and due to my work frame i can
not be able to get there and i promise everything will go smoothly.I
really wish to be there to check out the item but i don't have chance
cause am very busy person (US MARINE). Concerning the pick up, i will
arrange for it after you receive the payment and it clears… Pls get
back to me with below info so that i can proceed with the payment
immediately if you are selling to me.

Full Name:
Address: Not P.O.BOX
City:
Stateostal Code:
Phone Number: That i can send text

And as soon as this is provided, the payment will be overnight to you
and i will let you know when its mailed out. Thanks and i hope we
handle this in good faith while waiting to hear from you. i will add
an additional $30 so that you can hold it for me till the check reach
you.
Best Regards

How do we stop this kind of behavior??? This is nonsense!!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yep… same old crap…

*All you can do is Forget them*... If you're in for some FUN, pull their chain for awhile…
... it's fun to see how they can make more excuses for this & that…
... then, when you're tired… It's Fun to say… "No Thank you… I don't want to sell it that bad…" 
or some such wise crack…

They all must learn from the same teacher!


----------



## butt3rf1y11 (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes it is a scam the same lady almost got me as well ,but we caught on to it before we cashed the check or sent her the item.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I have learned that if you sell on Craigslist, check that little box above the text and put in your name and phone number and have that be the only way they can contact you. The scammers always use the e mail route.
I sold a lathe on Craigslist and was communicating with this lady about buying it and thenI got this check for 10 times the amount written on a bank in Texas. I checked with the bank and they said it was a phony so I filled out a complaint with the FBI right away.
Then I wrote the lady back asking her if she knew this guy that sent the check. She gave me the scam that he owed her money and I should send her the extra money and she would have some one come to pick up the lathe.
I told her the check was a phony ($4800) and I made out the FBI report and never heard from her again.
That is why I only give my phone number for contact info
........................Jim


----------

